# Cigars to Relax? Newbie questions also.



## Steel Toe (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, This is my first post here. I was just curious if anyone feels relaxed after smoking cigars or does it make you more energetic? I need to relax and have always dabbled in pipe tobacco and cheap cigars. I m lookng to get into it as a hobby. I have too much energy though and do not need to be any more energized. I need to relax. How much nicotine does one aborb through the mouth when not inhaled? I was reading other posts about getting sick off cheap cigars. Did they inhale i wonder...

Anyway I would also like sugestions for lower price (hand rolled) real cigars to try at my local shop. I tend to like individually wrapped for ease of taking on the road. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

hey steeltoe, first let me say welcome to CS. I think you'll find most members here will tell you that cigars are a relaxing part of life. You set back with your favorite choice of smoke for the day, either outside, with you favorite drink, book, friend, or just thoughts. Great combination. My two favorite times to smoke is driving around town in my car with the tops off or sitting at home playing online poker with a mix drink. :w :al


----------



## Steel Toe (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Mike thanks for welcoming me. Yeah it seems relaxing for sure. Any suggestions on some nice cigars to start with? Like I said individually wrapped is nice. There are hand rolled good cigars that are wrapped right?


----------



## Tennessee Slim (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Steel Toe, first welcome to the jungle. I just got done smokin a CAO CX2 about 5 min ago, and I am soooooo relaxed. Just go to your local smoke shop and get someone to help you out there. Then come home, get your favorite adult beverage, and puff away. In my opinion their is no better way to relax. Hope you enjoy your time here in the jungle.
Thanks,
Slim


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome to CS! 

It's not just cigars. It's the whole ritual. Devoting an hour or two to strictly forget about most everything and concentrate on the cigar, and what it has to offer. Of course, that means slowing down the pace of everything from movement to thinking. It can be very relaxing.

Don't know what you mean by "wrapped right"? If you have a local tobacco store, I suggest you go and tell them you are new to the game and would like some suggestions or start reading everything you can here and at top25cigar.com. All those reviews can be very helpful. In any case, try a Padron, any Padron.:w

:ms NCRM


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Welcome to CS! :w


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome steel toe. I know exactly what you mean about relaxing. Along with great enjoyment that you get when smoking...it is a very relaxing thing to do. Even if you get a buuuuuuzz off of a cigar, nicotine wise, to me its still relaxing...sometimes even more relaxing. I've not yet been made hyper by a cigar. Not sure if it is just me or if it ever does...? As to cigars to start out with....anything that you think looks good try out. Some are really expensive while others arent really too bad at all. Anything can be a good smoke, it's just how you take it. I actually have a VERY long list of cigars that guys on here have helped me compile. Give me a min to find it and ill post it up. But the other guys on here are right on too. Just go to your local tobacco store and they should be able to direct you in a way to start. Some good light bodied smokes(less strong) are stuff like La Finca, some Arturo Fuente's, Arango Sportsman's(I liked at first but not so much now...cheep and very smoothe though with some vanilla flavour). Lemme get my list.
Adam


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

OK I've got my list. Now keep in mind that some of these cigars are quite expensive, while others are pretty cheap. This is just a list I've been going off of for some time now when I'm not sure what I want to try next. I've not even touched close to half of these yet.

Stuff To Try
1. Carlos Toran Exodus 1959 Cigars - Double Corona
2. Carlos Torano Exodus Silver (Carameley) - Torpedo Especial
3. Onyx Reserve - Mini, Toro
4. Padron - 3000(M)
5. Padron 1964 Anniversary - Corona (M)
6. Padron - Panatela
7. El Rey del Mundo (Hon) - Robusto Larga (M)
8. Rocky Patel Vintage - 1992 Robusto, 1992 Torpedo
9. Rocky Patel Sun Grown - Robusto, Torpedo
10. Ashton Virgin Sun Grown - Tres Mystique, Spellbound, Sorcerer
11. Partagas Black - Toro (Age)
12. Trinidad (D.R.) - Toro Maduro
13. Rocky Patel - Edge
14. Partagas Black - Maximo
15. Camacho SLR Maduro Robusto (Rothschild Maduro?)
16. El Mejor Espresso - Torpedo, Corona, Any
17. Arturo Fuente Anejo - Reserva No. 50
18. Juan Lopez Epicure No. 1
19. Torano Virtuoso
20. Punch Rare Corojo
21. Padron Classic Londres
22. Cusano 18
23. Perdomo Reserve
24. Diamond Crown Maximus
25. La Aurora Anos
26. Litto Gomez

Cubans (Affordable - $8 and under)
1. Bolivar PC
2. Partagas Shorts
3. El Rey del Mundo Choix Supremes
4. Jose Piedra.$3
5. Monte Cristo #4
6. Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas
7. Trinidad Reyes

Strong Cigars (Nicotine Buzz)
1. Camachos
2. Rocky Patel Edge
3. Olivia "O" Bold
4. Joya De Nicaragua Antanos
5. La Flor Dominicana Ligero Double Ligero Chisel
6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino
7. CAO Extreme
8. Juan Lopez Epicure # 1
9. El Rey Del Mundo Robusto
10. Partagas Black Label
11. Joya De Nicaragua
12. El Rico Habano
13. Quinteros
14. Romeo y Juliet Hermoso #2 IL
15. Siglo VI
16. Romeo y Juliet Cazadore
17. Litto Gomez
18. H Upmann Corona Major
19. Cohiba Siglo 2
20. Partagas Lusitanie ?
21. Opus X
22. CAO Brazilia Pirahna
23. La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5

Hope this helps you on your way. Enjoy.
Adam


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to CS Steel Toe! Smoking a cigar is one if not the most relaxing thing in life to me. You have found a great place to come and share your growing passion with others!

Having said that, do a search for "cheap cigars" or "good cheap smokes" to find numerous suggestions!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Hiya Steeltoe, and welcome. 
For me it is relaxing, an activity which I look forward to. I don't always get to do it though, as I am much in demand especially at home. But, I like to sit with a beverage (coffee, wine, port, beer), contemplate the smoke and flavors, monitor the ash and burn, and either think about nothing much or think about pleasant things. 
I get noise about it from time to time because some folks think it is bad for me...hehe like relaxing is a bad thing. The only thing more relaxing would be fishing and smoking a cigar or, reading a good book and smoking a cigar. 
Hehe, AdamH has provided you with a list of a few things  Uh feel free to get some or all of them  They are all good sticks.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to CS bro!

I second the Padrons...mmmm

~Mark


----------



## Steel Toe (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow thanks for all the great info and welcoming responses! I am glad I took the time to sign up. I will make sure to keep you all posted on which ones I try and like. Look for me in the pipe section too


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> My two favorite times to smoke is driving around town in my car with the tops off


This also seems to be the way to get chicks


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome to CS! Yes cigar smoking is quite relaxing :w


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

well met, steel toe.

keep us informed on what you're tryin'.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

First, welcome to CS Steel Toe

Second ... Relax???

With a friend
With my morning coffee
With a martini after work
With a good book
With steaks on the grill
With the game
With nature

I could just go on and on ... cigars just seem to fit the best times.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome steel toe, take things slow, hang out for a while and enjoy a lot of good smokes. Suggesting smokes is a bit like trying to point someone at a good woman or a good scotch, everyones tastes are differrent and if you are new to this then you will need to try a lot of cigars. If you are truly looking to try new smokes then I would suggest getting involved with one of the newbie trade threads, get a handful of decent cigars to pass on in a trade and just about everyone you trade with is sure to send you lots of things that you haven't tried yet.

Another suggestion would be to check out (GASP!!!) www.cigarbid.com but I worn you, there will be a need for a 12 step program after you're done and you will stock up on smokes quicker than you could possibly imagine. Welcome and good luck.:z


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome to Club Stogie.

Cigars are one of the only relaxing activities I have. It does wind me down, but will also hit me with a bzzz.
My favorite low -priced sticks are Padron 2000s and El Rey Del Mundo Robustos (both approx. $3 per stick, box price)


----------



## gkpace (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to CS!

The passion you may find, is in developing your own list... the list of favorites you've enjoyed, and hope to enjoy again. Each one different, some sweet, some dark, some so smooth they feel like warm butter flowing across your tongue.

When you enter that B&M shop to look around and a beauty catches your eye, relax! It'll probably take you 45 minutes to see it through to the end, and make your assessment. Meanwhile you'll be sitting in a comfortable, pleasant environment discussing your favorite subjects and events with others who have found value in relaxing and enjoying this peaceful past-time.

The experience... nearly as enjoyable as a fine cigar!

-gk


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome Steel Toe,
Take all these guys advice... Relaxing is always a part of the smoking experience for me.. as far as strong cigars go.. If you really want to be laid out anytime.. try the La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 I just finished one, and I had to lay on the floor of my living room for about 30 minutes just from the buzz!
Scott


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> If you really want to be laid out anytime.. try the La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 I just finished one, and I had to lay on the floor of my living room for about 30 minutes just from the buzz!
> Scott


Yep, that cigar did it for me too as a newbie.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes it is relaxing.

I am relatively new to the whole hobby as well but I know when doing it with my best friend in the spring breeze blowing in my hair is very relaxing.

Or when you get a nice buzz- that is always relaxing as well.


----------

